# Road Jersey and Mountain Jersey is there a difference



## jasonball (Nov 9, 2010)

Just like the title is there a difference between the two or can you where them for the same thing. Pro or Cons. I have no clue. tried searching Jersey and it was too much.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

They are essentially the same.


----------



## jasonball (Nov 9, 2010)

that is what I thought but when you look or search to buy one. labeled road or labeled mountain. but then when you see groups they are not wearing the norm that they would on the road. thanks I just wanted to get a clearer picture.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

Road jerseys tend to be full zip, have pockets in the back and fit a little snugger. MTB jerseys are usually half zip and looser. 

Doesn't really matter, though. I buy what's cheap and comfortable. As long as it's a good wicking fabric to move the sweat away, that's all that really matters. And a Champion C9 shirt from Target will do that. The bike jerseys may be a bit more sturdy, though.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

fit pretty much.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Typically the "road" jerseys are tighter and the "mountain" jerseys are looser. 

A tighter jersey flaps less in the wind, but the looser fit is simply a look. Also every road jersey will have rear pockets, but many mountain bikers prefer no pockets because they wear camelbaks.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd always go with the tighter fitting one as even in the mountain when you'd in single tracks you don't want any branches catching to your jersey.


----------



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

sanjuro said:


> Typically the "road" jerseys are tighter and the "mountain" jerseys are looser.
> 
> A tighter jersey flaps less in the wind, but the looser fit is simply a look. Also every road jersey will have rear pockets, but many mountain bikers prefer no pockets because they wear camelbaks.


I just bought a jersey with 3 rear pockets. What do people usually put in those pockets? I have a hydration pack so I might be able to use the 2 side pockets.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

simons2k said:


> I just bought a jersey with 3 rear pockets. What do people usually put in those pockets?


Powder compact, lipstick, and a pink disposable razor and/or Nair in case they need to do any roadside touch ups while out on a group ride...

Seriously though, pump/CO2, cell phone, clif bars/gels/bloks/etc, an extra water bottle, arm/knee warmers, rain jacket, and/or any other stuff that doesn't fit in a saddle bag or you want quick access to.

One big difference aside from just the cut, number/location of pockets, and being full zip is that alot of road jerseys have grippers built into the waist and sometimes the sleeves.


----------



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> Powder compact, lipstick, and a pink disposable razor and/or Nair in case they need to do any roadside touch ups while out on a group ride...
> 
> Seriously though, pump/CO2, cell phone, clif bars/gels/bloks/etc, an extra water bottle, arm/knee warmers, rain jacket, and/or any other stuff that doesn't fit in a saddle bag or you want quick access to.
> 
> One big difference aside from just the cut, number/location of pockets, and being full zip is that alot of road jerseys have grippers built into the waist and sometimes the sleeves.


Ok. I'm on the trails with my mountain bike. I can see the pocket usage for a water bottle, etc..as you mentioned. I prefer to keep my cell phone in my back pack for fear of losing it...popping out of the pocket.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

The pockets on the back of the jersey are more of a necessity thing for people who either don't wear a hydration pack or wear only lycra shorts/bibs or both.

I've got a couple of jerseys that have a side or napoleon pocket w/ a cable passthrough that I will use for an mp3 player when I feel like music, but other wise I pretty much never use jersey pockets on my MTBs. For trail riding I prefer to keep everything in either my CamelBak or one of the pocket of my shorts personally.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

The back shirt pockets are great for a small camera. I don't want it in the backpack because by the time I get if off and the camera out, the person I want to take a picture of has passed by and is gone. I put the camera in an expensive camera bag - a ziploc sandwich bag. The camera has never been close to coming out accidentally and I have not had any camera problem with moisture (rain or sweat) or dust. I take it with me every ride and take about 20x more pictures than I would if it were in the pack (which would be almost none). My friends and I enjoy the pictures, but it may not be your thing.

A GU in the other pocket is handy if you need a quick shot and don't want to delay the whole group while fumbling with the pack, but this is more because the pocket is available.


----------



## simons2k (Mar 30, 2011)

CheapWhine said:


> The back shirt pockets are great for a small camera. I don't want it in the backpack because by the time I get if off and the camera out, the person I want to take a picture of has passed by and is gone. I put the camera in an expensive camera bag - a ziploc sandwich bag. The camera has never been close to coming out accidentally and I have not had any camera problem with moisture (rain or sweat) or dust. I take it with me every ride and take about 20x more pictures than I would if it were in the pack (which would be almost none). My friends and I enjoy the pictures, but it may not be your thing.
> 
> A GU in the other pocket is handy if you need a quick shot and don't want to delay the whole group while fumbling with the pack, but this is more because the pocket is available.


Hmm, camera. Good one! I just tried fitting it in the side pocket and it seems pretty secure.

My favorite items would be:

-camera
-quick snack items
-windbreaker in the middle pocket.


----------

